# Nikon not capturing images



## gabelimom (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everyone-

I just took out my D70 to take some shots, and while the AF is working, the flash is firing, the image is not coming up in the LCD, nor is the counter number changing. I changed memory cards, thinking that it was defective, but the camera is doing this with other cards, too. Is there a quick fix or (sigh), does it have to go in for repair? I'm no longer under warranty, and I'm wondering if this is a sign that I should upgrade. 

Thanks in advance to everyone for their help and advice.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2010)

This does not sound like a good situation. Have you tried formatting the card with a two-button, in-camera format on the D70??? It sounds like the sensor might be kaput...
but you know, there *can* at times be problems with the memory card that will prevent the D70 from writing files, like when the camera switches folders, to a new folder, I have had some problems over the years with my D70 NOT writing files to the card.

My best suggestion is to format the CF card in the D70,using the two buttons with the red writing on them, and then see if it will shoot an image and record it to the CF card.
Make sure the exposure is appropriate to the situation, and see if the file is written. if not, then I would suggest having a knowledgeable camera store employee take a look at it,and if it's a no-go, then it will have to be sent in for an estimate.

If the sensor needs to be replaced, I would say it's not even worth it on a D70 body these days, with the purchase price of used ones in the $200-$250 range.


----------



## gabelimom (Jan 15, 2010)

I formatted two cards, thinking that maybe I fried one. It's not capturing on either card. There were signs, though, that something was awry. When I last used the camera, some of the images were coming out purple, and some came out completely corrupted (broken into four quadrants, and purple, too). This was right before last night, when it took 3 photos and then stopped. 

When I formatted the card again, it said on the LCD, "This card cannot be used."

I've had the D70 for at least 4 years now, and have used it ALL THE TIME. It was inevitable that it would break down. My fear, as you wrote, is that it won't be worth it to repair and I'll have to get a new camera. Would I need a new body only, or should I replace the whole thing?

And you're right about the cost. I just checked; to repair it would cost about $250, which is the same as getting a used body. 

Sigh. I'm trying to be positive about the situation, but this is not going to be a cheap fix.


----------



## bhphotography (Jan 16, 2010)

Definitely sounds like a sensor / shutter problem.

The "non pro" bodies aren't rated for as many actuations as the pro bodies, so if you used it regularly for 4 years, I would say it's reached it's limit.


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2010)

gabelimom said:


> I formatted two cards, thinking that maybe I fried one. It's not capturing on either card. There were signs, though, that something was awry. When I last used the camera, some of the images were coming out purple, and some came out completely corrupted (broken into four quadrants, and purple, too). This was right before last night, when it took 3 photos and then stopped.
> 
> When I formatted the card again, it said on the LCD, "This card cannot be used."
> 
> ...


If you checked with Nikon Service USA, it seems that $250 is a minimum charge.

What did whoever looked at the camera, determine needed to be replaced?

You might include some geographical location info in your profile to make some kinds of recommendations easier for other members to offer you.

You have these Nikon Authorized Repair Station options:

** *= Nikon COOLPIX Digital Camera Trained Authorized Repair Stations


*+* = Nikon AFS Lens Trained Authorized Repair Stations

*Nikon Authorized Repair Stations (NARS)*
*C.R.I.S. Camera Services * +*
250 North 54th Street
Chandler, AZ 85226
480-940-1103
Fax: 480-940-1329

*So. Photo Tech Service Inc.* +*
37 N.E. 167th Street North
Miami, FL 33162
305-653-7355 
Fax: 305-653-7356

*So. Photo Technical Service Inc.**
527 N. Polk Street/PO Box 189
Pineville, NC 28134
704-889-7040
Fax: 704-889-7042


*California Precision Serv. Inc. *
*(Profoto)* +*
1714 28th St.
Sacramento, CA 95816
916-451-1330
Fax: 916-451-7460

*So. Photo Tech Service Inc.*
*(Satellite)* +*
2275 S. Federal Hwy., #330
Delray Beach, FL 33483
561-272-2306
Fax: 561-272-9681

*Albuquerque Photo-Technologies* +*
6609 Menaul Blvd. NE
Albuquerque, NM 87110
505-881-6600 
Fax: 505-881-6606

*Kurts Camera Repair* +*
7811 #P Mission Gorge Rd.
San Diego, CA 92120
619-286-1810
Fax: 619-286-6093

*Camera Service Company* +*
4391 Atlanta Rd.
Smyrna, GA 30080
770-432-4257
Fax: 770-432-4258

*Photo-Tech Repair Service Inc.* +*
110 E. 13th St.
New York, NY 10003
212-673-8400
Fax: 212-673-8451

*Authorized Camera Service* +*
21250 Califa St., Suite 110
Woodland Hills, CA 91367
818-340-0582
Fax: 818-340-0586

*Peachtree Camera &*
*Video Repair* +*
562 Wylie Rd. Suite 4
Marietta, GA 30067
1-888-539-7824
Fax: 770-795-8030

*A**ssociated Camera Repair Inc.* +*
3401 N.E. Sandy Blvd.
Portland, OR 97232
503-232-5625
Fax: 503-236-2421

*Pro Camera Service Inc.* +*
710 E. Thousand Oaks Blvd.
Thousand Oaks, CA 91360
805-497-7240
805-497-0826

*Authorized Photo Service* +*
8125 River Drive, Suite 100
Morton Grove, IL 60053
847-966-4091
Fax: 847-966-4101

*Precision Camera*
*& Video Repair, Inc.* +*
3 Anngina Drive
Enfield, CT 06082
800-665-6515
Fax: 860-763-7100

*United Camera & Binocular *
*Rpr. Corp.* +*
1062 Tower Lane
Bensenville, IL 60106
630-595-2525
Fax: 630-595-2526

*Havel Camera Service Inc.**
1102 Basse Rd.
San Antonio , TX 78212
210-735-7412
Fax: 210-734-2715

*Metro Camera Service Inc.* +*
330 West Hampden Ave.
Englewood, CO 80110
303-934-2471
Fax: 303-935-5854

*Pho-Tech Service Center* +*
110 N. Main St./P.O. Box 638
Hesston, KS 67062
620-327-2190
Fax: 620-327-3036

*Forster's Camera Service Inc.* +*
40 West 2950 South
Salt Lake City, UT 84115
801-487-1288
Fax: 801-487-1350

*Strauss Photo-Tech Services Inc.* +*
1240 Mt. Olivet Road NE
Washington DC 20002
202-529-3200
Fax: 202-526-6465

*Sanford Camera Repair* +*
1056 Massachusetts Ave.
Arlington, MA 02476
781-648-2505
Fax: 781-648-2508

*Midwest Camera Inc.* +*
318 Oak St.
Wyandotte, MI 48192
734-285-2220
Fax: 734-283-7478


----------



## JLEphoto (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like it ist time for a D300s.


----------



## wgp1987 (Jan 16, 2010)

Should have gone with a Canon! 


just kidding!


----------



## JLEphoto (Jan 16, 2010)

Them's fight'in words.

;>)


----------



## gabelimom (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the info!


----------



## gabelimom (Jan 19, 2010)

No way! I love my Nikon. I used it incessantly. It was just a matter of time.


----------



## gabelimom (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you again to everyone who responded. I'll let you know if I repair, upgrade or both. I really should have a second body when I go on shoots, anyway.


----------



## MrRamonG (Jan 19, 2010)

If repair costs the same as a used body, I would say go with repair.  If you buy used you may simply inherent someone else's sensor that is about to go kaput or some other not-so-obvious problem.  Also, by sticking with your current body you would be well aware of your camera's history.


----------



## willli (Jan 19, 2010)

gabelimom said:


> No way! I love my Nikon. I used it incessantly. It was just a matter of time.


 

Good answer LOL 

As is been mention before send your camera to a nikon service repair center also you can send it directly to Nikon it would take some time but the camera it will return back like brand new they even clean the sensors and everything for you.


----------



## Plato (Jan 19, 2010)

Derrel said:


> This does not sound like a good situation. Have you tried formatting the card with a two-button, in-camera format on the D70??? It sounds like the sensor might be kaput...
> but you know, there *can* at times be problems with the memory card that will prevent the D70 from writing files, like when the camera switches folders, to a new folder, I have had some problems over the years with my D70 NOT writing files to the card.
> 
> My best suggestion is to format the CF card in the D70,using the two buttons with the red writing on them, and then see if it will shoot an image and record it to the CF card.
> ...


 
I don't know how similar the D70 is to the D80 but, with the D80, the two-button format is definitely NOT the way to go. The better formatting is performed from the Setup Menu. I discovered this the day after I bought the D80. Among other things, the 2-button format does NOT erase pictures on the card!


----------



## MrRamonG (Jan 21, 2010)

Plato said:


> I don't know how similar the D70 is to the D80 but, with the D80, the two-button format is definitely NOT the way to go. The better formatting is performed from the Setup Menu. I discovered this the day after I bought the D80. Among other things, the 2-button format does NOT erase pictures on the card!



I have a D80 and the two-button format procedure is the only way I erase pictures on the card.  It works every time.  Why do you say it is not the way to go, other than not working for you?


----------



## dhilberg (Jan 21, 2010)

To use the two button format you need to hold down the metering mode button and garbage can button at the same time until "For" blinks on the top LCD. Release the buttons and press them both again while "For" is blinking. Then formatting will take place and all photos on the card will be deleted. This works on the D80 and D90. However, you won't find these instructions in the user manual for either camera.


----------



## roadkill (Jan 23, 2010)

take the lens cover off


----------

